# well ####!



## RandyMac (May 15, 2012)

My brother is among the dear departed.


----------



## STEVEGODSEYJR (May 15, 2012)

Sorry to hear that Randy
Steve


----------



## RandyMac (May 15, 2012)

ARRRRR!!!!

MyAnnie and I are tying one on, feel free to hoist a shot of brown liquor with us.


----------



## Joe46 (May 15, 2012)

Dang sorry to hear that Randy. Wish you the best as you work your way through this. Don't do the hard stuff, but I'll drink a beer in his memory.


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (May 15, 2012)

Sorry to hear it, Randy.

I'll remember you and yours when we have, uh, _choir practice_ here in a little bit.


----------



## 056 kid (May 15, 2012)

Sorry to hear about that Randy. Does 190 proof work instead of brown liquor?


----------



## Fifelaker (May 15, 2012)

Sorry to hear this. I'll hoist a beer in his honor.


----------



## RandyMac (May 15, 2012)

056 kid said:


> Sorry to hear about that Randy. Does 190 proof work instead of brown liquor?



Ted, whatever spins your top.


----------



## Rounder (May 15, 2012)

Been wondering where you were, sorry to see you back on this note.

-Sam


----------



## OlympicYJ (May 15, 2012)

Sorry to hear man. Will be commemorated with my next beer!


----------



## Stihl Wielder (May 15, 2012)

Sorry to hear that Randy, sending prayers to you and your family, and I will down a Colt 45 this evenin' in honor of him.......


----------



## slowp (May 15, 2012)

So sorry. He too, was an entertaining writer. Take care please.


----------



## coastalfaller (May 15, 2012)

Sorry for your loss, Randy. All the best to you and your family.


----------



## Gologit (May 15, 2012)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## greendohn (May 15, 2012)

Sorry to hear of your loss. May you have good memories to help you thru these times of loss.


----------



## gtsawyer (May 15, 2012)

Condolences and best wishes to those he left behind.


----------



## mdavlee (May 15, 2012)

Sorry to hear of this Randy.


----------



## mrhornet (May 15, 2012)

Sorry to hear. Hang in there, thoughts are with you and family at this rough time.


----------



## RandyMac (May 15, 2012)

Always good to have friends.
I just put on his Westcos, for some reason, I feel like punching a stranger.
One of things I brought home, besides paperwork was his old Colt revolver. A semi beater Police Positive, 4" .38, it went everywhere with him.
It is weird to see his Isuzu out front, it was stocked up enough for a six week safari.


----------



## ft. churchill (May 15, 2012)

My wife and I sorry to hear of your loss. I offer my condolences to you and your family.


----------



## ShaneLogs (May 15, 2012)

Sorry to hear that Randy! Don't worry, things will get better!


----------



## Metals406 (May 15, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear about your brother's passing Randy, condolences and all the best from the Cox family to you and yours.

I'll have a few beers tonight in his memory.


----------



## Rounder (May 15, 2012)

RandyMac said:


> Always good to have friends.
> I just put on his Westcos, for some reason, I feel like punching a stranger.
> One of things I brought home, besides paperwork was his old Colt revolver. A semi beater Police Positive, 4" .38, it went everywhere with him.
> It is weird to see his Isuzu out front, it was stocked up enough for a six week safari.



Some of my favorite reading was from you and him on Magnus's website. Really good real stuff. Glad it's in writing for all to enjoy. - Sam


----------



## Driver625 (May 15, 2012)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Sport Faller (May 15, 2012)

Sorry Randy


----------



## RandyMac (May 15, 2012)

While I have his 4X4, I think I will dump his sorry ass under the same boulder my Dad and Grandad are under.

In the Oak grove by the car is that rock, it is at place called "Johnsons" on Beartrap Mountain, in Southern Humboldt County.







Hey, I got my pocket knife back.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX (May 15, 2012)

Sorry to hear Randy, I never got the chance to irritate him as I did you. But im sure he was a good man as yourself


----------



## MacLaren (May 15, 2012)

So sorry to hear this Randy.


----------



## Gologit (May 15, 2012)

RandyMac said:


> While I have his 4X4, I think I will dump his sorry ass under the same boulder my Dad and Grandad are under.
> 
> In the Oak grove by the car is that rock, it is at place called "Johnsons" on Beartrap Mountain, in Southern Humboldt County.
> 
> ...



Mattole?


----------



## wowzers (May 15, 2012)

Sorry to hear this.


----------



## rwoods (May 15, 2012)

Words fail me but I pray for peace and comfort for you and your family. Ron BTW I don't know where Bear Trap Mountain is but that sure looks like a great place to be laid to rest.


----------



## RandyMac (May 15, 2012)

Gologit said:


> Mattole?



Yes, that canyon holds Honeydew Creek, in the background on the right is Wilder Ridge, the north end.

This is the Sitka he pissed on every time he went by it.


----------



## tbone75 (May 15, 2012)

Very sorry to hear that Randy.You know were here if you need us.


----------



## tbone75 (May 15, 2012)

RandyMac said:


> While I have his 4X4, I think I will dump his sorry ass under the same boulder my Dad and Grandad are under.
> 
> In the Oak grove by the car is that rock, it is at place called "Johnsons" on Beartrap Mountain, in Southern Humboldt County.
> 
> ...



WOW!! What a view!! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## madhatte (May 15, 2012)

God damn, man. The next few days' worth of PBR's are "red" in my mind. Wish I'd known the guy personally -- his writing shows him to have been a character of the first order. I'll gladly tip a few back with you in his honor at the earliest possible convenience.


----------



## Jacob J. (May 15, 2012)

RandyMac said:


> Yes, that canyon holds Honeydew Creek, in the background on the right is Wilder Ridge, the north end.
> 
> This is the Sitka he pissed on every time he went by it.



No wonder there's all those ferns growing there...

I'll have a dark lager in Humboldt's honor...

"He was a good old boy, but he's gone now..."


----------



## H 2 H (May 15, 2012)

Sorry to hear

This has been a rough week I lost two members of my family; two funerals in one week sucks


----------



## Walt41 (May 15, 2012)

Sorry to hear of your brothers passing.


----------



## hammerlogging (May 15, 2012)

with you.


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (May 16, 2012)

Deeply sorry for your loss. Praying for you and the family.


----------



## schmuck.k (May 16, 2012)

sorry for your loss randy a shot of wisky in his honnor is on its way kevin


----------



## paccity (May 16, 2012)

condolences to you randy and your family . i'll throw one back in his memory.


----------



## redprospector (May 16, 2012)

Sorry for your loss Randy.

Andy


----------



## Steve NW WI (May 16, 2012)

Sorry for your loss, Randy. I'm normally a beer guy, but I'll have a shot of something brown and strong in his honor after work tonight.

Perhaps a trip into the woods with a big McC would be good therapy? Silly sounding stuff like that has worked for me in the past.


----------



## dancan (May 16, 2012)

Sorry to hear about the loss , I'll be tipping a glass .


----------



## Samlock (May 16, 2012)

So sorry to hear that "The Poet" is gone, Randy.

Hello of a writer, and I take one in a million kind of character.

Old Growth woods were tough for the men who made their best to take them down. Your brother paid the toll.

Rest in peace, Red. No more pain.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (May 16, 2012)

My deepest condolences to you and your family. I spent the entire day yesterday on a plane flying home from your great state so this is the first news I have heard of his passing. I also will tip a glass of the dark to him although I never met either of you as yet I do follow your posts with much interest.


----------



## Sagetown (May 16, 2012)

Hey Randy: I feel sorry for your loss, my friend.


----------



## forestryworks (May 16, 2012)

MacKendrick, my condolences.


----------



## 8433jeff (May 16, 2012)

Sorry to hear of this, Admiral. Will be hoisting a few in memory of Red soon. Don't get lost, in the woods or in too deep of thought for a while, please keep checking in. And share the memories with us, if you would, sir. Always loved reading the exploits of the brothers MacKendrick.


----------



## bitzer (May 17, 2012)

#### Randy, what does a guy say at a time like this? Well, he got to lay cold steel into some OG timber! Thats a lot more than many will ever say. A rare breed. I'm sure hes causing some kinda trouble up there. Glad you got yer knife back.


----------



## Greystoke (May 19, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your Brother Pard....Take care.


----------

